# [2010] Shingles Vaccine



## Pat H (Jul 2, 2010)

Has anyone gotten the shingles shot? If so, did your insurance cover the cost? I've been thinking about getting the vaccine for awhile and my Dr. did recommend it. My 88 yr old mom just got shingles and she is miserable. I plan on making an appointment as soon as I get home next week to get the shot. Any pros/cons?


----------



## Karen G (Jul 2, 2010)

I asked about it at the pharmacy in the grocery store where I shop. They said it would cost $200, I think, and they determined that my insurance (Blue Cross/Blue Shield) did not cover it.  I didn't get it.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 2, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I asked about it at the pharmacy in the grocery store where I shop. They said it would cost $200, I think, and they determined that my insurance (Blue Cross/Blue Shield) did not cover it.  I didn't get it.



$200, yikes!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 2, 2010)

Pat H said:


> $200, yikes!


 I know! I was astonished at the price.


----------



## BevL (Jul 2, 2010)

My son (24 - yep, youngest case of shingles the doctor had ever seen) had it on his face and into his eye.  It flared up six months after he had it initially when he was under severe stress.

I didn't know there was such a vaccine, but $200 seems cheap compared to what he went through.  I guess it all depends on the odds though.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, once you are past 60, the odds of having a case of shingles go up dramatically.


----------



## denverbob (Jul 2, 2010)

I have Kaiser Insurance in Denver, and my doctor recommended it with no additional cost. I received the shot about 6 months ago - no reactions or symptoms.

My dad had a terrible case of shingles at about 85, so I was anxious to prevent that from happening to me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2010)

I had shingles about 3 years ago, and it was a very mild case, just on my shoulder toward my back, and it really didn't spread further.  I wasn't at all miserable.  I think I am now immuned to it?  Is that wrong to assume?  I have Kaiser, also, and I think if not immuned, Rick and I should get the shot. Rick should get the shot regardless.


----------



## Janette (Jul 2, 2010)

I got the shot and United Health Care paid for it. The doctor said that if we got a case, we would wish we had spent the $200. Having witnesses others who had a case, we agreed. We had to pay up front and wait for the insurance.


----------



## mo1950 (Jul 2, 2010)

I, too, have been thinking about getting the shingles vaccine.  Does anyone know if it is a lifetime protection or, if not, how many years it is supposed to protect?

There have been two elderly people in my family who have had severe cases of shingles.  My insurance probably will not pay, but the suffering my relatives went through was very bad, so might go ahead and just pay for it myself.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 2, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I had shingles about 3 years ago, and it was a very mild case, just on my shoulder toward my back, and it really didn't spread further.  I wasn't at all miserable.  I think I am now immuned to it?  Is that wrong to assume?  I have Kaiser, also, and I think if not immuned, Rick and I should get the shot. Rick should get the shot regardless.




I don't think you can get immuned to it.  I had a very mild case of shingles and my chemo nurses spoted it before it started to spread and I had to stop  chemo for few weeks.  I was given Valtrex and it cleared up fast.  But after my stem cell transplant, I cannot have the vaccination.   I have to take Valtrex (now I am on Acyclovir generic) for the rest of my life so that shingles will not appear again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2010)

The Mayo Clinic recommends the shingles vaccine for all adults over 60, even those who have already had it, so apparently I am not immuned because I had it once.  That's scary.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hophop4 said:


> I don't think you can get immuned to it.  I had a very mild case of shingles and my chemo nurses spoted it before it started to spread and I had to stop  chemo for few weeks.  I was given Valtrex and it cleared up fast.  But after my stem cell transplant, I cannot have the vaccination.   I have to take Valtrex (now I am on Acyclovir generic) for the rest of my life so that shingles will not appear again.



I guess we posted at almost exactly the same time.  You are right!  I need to get the vaccine.  My aunt had shingles and was very miserable and couldn't sleep, with the rash all over her backside.  I felt very sorry for her.  I don't want to get it like that.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 2, 2010)

I got it and had to pay my doctor $210. She wouldn't wait for reimbursement, but I did get it back as a covered benefit, Anthem Blue Cross HSA PPO. It is covered by them for over 60. I am trying to get my husband to get it and what a run around!
Liz


----------



## caribbean (Jul 2, 2010)

Both of my parents and my older sister have had shingles. My sister was late 40s. So I checked into it 2-3 years ago shortly after it came out. Apparently when the manufacturer did its tests, it was on people 60 and older. So it is only approved for 60 and older. BS if you ask me, either it is safe or it isn't. I am 58 and wanted to get it 2-3 years ago, but Aetna won't cover till age 60. Yeah, I got the price of over $200 just for the vaccine and then a fee for the DR.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 2, 2010)

DW has had shingles and it ain't pretty. We jumped through a bunch of hoops with my insurance carrier a couple of years ago when we turned 60. Finally got them to say they'd cover the vaccine as part of 'wellness'. It had to be special ordered. When it came in we were in Europe for a month and the vaccine got sent back. Long story shortened, we both have new and separate insurance carriers so I guess it's time to build a fire under them again to see if they'll cover it. I don't have a problem if they want me to pay up front as long as it doesn't just get 'credited towards deductible'. OTOH, if I had shingles, I'd gladly pay $200 or more to avoid the experience.

Jim Ricks


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 2, 2010)

this is interesting to me.  I am posting based on my UNDERSTANDING, not based on FACT, so please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.

It is my understanding that shingles is a form of herpes virus.  For those of us who have had a case of chicken pox at some point in our lives, we now carry the virus, and can get shingles as well.

If this is true, what about the younger generations who aren't getting the virus, but getting vaccinated for chicken pox instead?  Does that mean we gave them a vaccination for a virus now, and they will later have to have a vaccination for the virus that the first vaccination gave them?


----------



## Larry (Jul 2, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I asked about it at the pharmacy in the grocery store where I shop. They said it would cost $200, I think, and they determined that my insurance (Blue Cross/Blue Shield) did not cover it.  I didn't get it.



Not sure which Blue Cross/Blue Shield policy you have but I have Blue Cross/Blue Shield PPO and they did cover it. 

Shot was very simple and my cost was zero.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 2, 2010)

My hmo doctor suggested we get it and it was free. We did have to be put on a list as it was in short supply and waited almost 6 months before we were called. Although we were instructed about possible reactions none appeared and am happy we did it, I would get it even at $200.


----------



## margieann (Jul 2, 2010)

I got a shingles vaccine at the Safeway phamacy.  My insurance (Aetna) covered it with a $25.00 copay - otherwise $200.00 and some.  I was told my arm would be very sore, but it wasn't sore at all.  Preauthorization was necessay.


----------



## Judy (Jul 2, 2010)

I got it and my insurance company (Blue Cross/Blue Shield) covered it.  I think it's a new benefit for 2010 and only subscribers over a certain age qualify.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 2, 2010)

I called Aetna and the vaccine is covered except for the $25 copay for the Dr's visit. Yeah.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 2, 2010)

The nurse where I got mine, said I would need a booster in 5 years.


----------



## frenchieinme (Jul 2, 2010)

*the key is chickenpox...*

Should you get the shingles vaccine?  More so yes if you ever has chickenpox.  If you have, you are more at risk for getting SHINGLES which is not fun.  My wife's ins covered hers with a $25 copay and a small fee for administering the vaccine at a local pharmacy.  I am on medicare and medicare does not cover it but my supplemental BC/BC did pay for it.   

frenchieinme


----------



## JudyS (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh, a shingles discussion! This is definitely something that interests me. I published a paper last year in the journal _Medical Hypotheses_ about varicella-zoster virus, the virus that causes both chickenpox (varicella) and shingles (zoster.)  [Short summary of the article: I proposed that varicella-zoster virus is the cause of many cases of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, and that it causes Chronic Fatigue rather than shingles when it affects the nerves that control the internal organs. Shingles occurs when varicella-zoster virus attacks nerves that go to the skin.] 

Varicella-zoster virus (VZV) is definitely a herpes virus. VZV is sometimes known as Herpes Virus #3. It is fairly similar to Herpes Simplex 1 (a.k.a. Herpes virus #1), which almost everyone has and which causes cold sores, and to Herpes Simplex 2, which causes genital herpes (but is actually one of the less common herpes viruses.) There are 4 other herpes viruses known to commonly attack humans, including Epstein-Barr (Herpes #4, which can cause mononucleosis) and Cytomegalovirus (Herpes #5.) 

Herpes viruses are unusual in that they stay in the body forever and can cause infection more than once. VZV is a doubly unusual virus in that it commonly causes more than one type of illness. When people contract the virus for the first time, they get chicken pox. The virus then goes dormant in their body and can reactivate decades later to cause shingles. VZV can also cause some rare forms of brain and spinal cord infections. (About 95% of unimmunized adults in temperate climates have been infected with VZV, so having had shingles or chicken pox doesn't really make you more susceptible to brain infections than everyone else.) 

People with shingles can give chicken pox to children who have never had the virus, but they can't directly give shingles to anybody. 



laurac260 said:


> ...It is my understanding that shingles is a form of herpes virus.  For those of us who have had a case of chicken pox at some point in our lives, we now carry the virus, and can get shingles as well.
> 
> If this is true, what about the younger generations who aren't getting the virus, but getting vaccinated for chicken pox instead?  Does that mean we gave them a vaccination for a virus now, and they will later have to have a vaccination for the virus that the first vaccination gave them?



Well, in temperate climates, almost everyone eventually catches chicken pox if they aren't immunized, so they'd be carrying VZV even if they didn't get the vaccine. More importantly, the chicken pox vaccine (brand name: Varivax) contains a weakened strain of  VZV called the Oka strain. (I think it's named for the man who developed it, in Japan.) Generally, the Oka strain is incapable of making people sick. There have been a some cases of children with previously undiagnosed immune problems who have developed chicken pox after getting chicken pox vaccine, but it is rare. So, it is believed that children (with normal immune systems) who get chicken pox vaccine instead of having chicken pox will never get shingles, because their bodies will only carry the weakened, Oka strain of VZV instead of the "wild" strains that can cause illness. (This was a really good question, though!) 

The bigger problem with immunizing children against chicken pox is that repeated exposure to chicken pox may help keep VZV under control in older adults, and therefore keep them from getting shingles. Now that fewer children are getting chicken pox, more adults are getting shingles. Shingles is generally a much worse illness than chicken pox. For this reason, some countries (such as the UK) don't recommend that children get the chicken pox vaccine. (Of course, another approach would be to give the chicken pox vaccine to most children and also give older adults the shingles vaccine, which is basically what the US is doing. The drawbacks to this approach are that it costs more and risks side effects from the vaccines.) 

Zostavax, the shingles vaccine, also uses the Oka strain of VZV. However, it uses a much higher dose -- something like 14 times as many viral particles as in the chicken pox vaccine. This is the only difference between the two vaccines.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 3, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I had shingles about 3 years ago, and it was a very mild case, just on my shoulder toward my back, and it really didn't spread further.  I wasn't at all miserable.  I think I am now immuned to it?  ...


The medical literature says that people with a normal immune system generally can't get shingles more than once, but I've come across several people online who say they've had it twice or more. Getting shingles multiple times (if your immune system is normal) doesn't seem very common, though. 




Hophop4 said:


> I don't think you can get immuned to it. I had a very mild case of shingles and my chemo nurses spoted it before it started to spread and I had to stop  chemo for few weeks. I was given Valtrex and it cleared up fast.  But after my stem cell transplant, I cannot have the vaccination.   I have to take Valtrex (now I am on Acyclovir generic) for the rest of my life so that shingles will not appear again.


Unfortunately, people whose immune systems are suppressed (including people on chemo and most people with organ transplants) have greatly increased susceptibility to shingles and other herpes infections. Once you've had a particular herpes infection, that herpes virus remains in your body for the rest of your life, and one needs either a healthy immune system or anti-herpes drugs to make sure the virus doesn't "reactivate" (start replicating again.)

Acyclovir isn't exactly the same drug as Valtrex. (Valtrex is *val*acyclovir.) There is recent research saying that Valtrex is absorbed better and is more effective than acyclovir, so this is something to discuss with your doctor if the shingles ever comes back (which it hopefully won't!) Valtrex is *very* expensive for daily use, unfortunately.  


A quick question for people whose insurance covered the shingles vaccine -- are you over 60?  (A few people mentioned that their insurance only covers shingles vaccine for people over 60, but not everyone mentioned whether this was the case with their insurance or not.)

The reason the vaccine is usually only given to people over 60 is that they are far more likely than other people to get shingles. If you are say, 30, there might be something better for shingles by the time you are 60. (Plus, the immunity might not last 30 years, so the vaccine would just be a waste.) 

Shingles, VZV, and chronic fatigue are all topics of great interest to me, so if anyone wants to ask questions, feel free to email me!


----------



## geekette (Jul 3, 2010)

BevL said:


> My son (24 - yep, youngest case of shingles the doctor had ever seen) had it on his face and into his eye.  It flared up six months after he had it initially when he was under severe stress.
> 
> I didn't know there was such a vaccine, but $200 seems cheap compared to what he went through.  I guess it all depends on the odds though.



I also had young-onset, first case at 18!  I have scars on my back from it.  I'm so sorry about the facial shingles - my best friend would get shingles on her face everywhere.  So miserable, I'm sorry!  But, yes, I would pay $200 to never have it again.  WORTH IT.   He will get it again.  I get it maybe once a year.

mental note to ask doc for that vaccine.  I assume with my history he would give it to me even tho I am way under age for the recommendation.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Get it at Safeway*



Judy said:


> I got it and my insurance company (Blue Cross/Blue Shield) covered it.  I think it's a new benefit for 2010 and only subscribers over a certain age qualify.



I work at Safeway and talk to our main Pharmacist all the time and trust her word and instincts very much.  When I asked her about the shot for me (59) she said wait till I am 60 and she will check to see if our policy covers it.
I found out several years ago with my policy to get shots at the Pharmacy when needed.  Our plan usually covers the shot but won't cover if you have a Dr. give it.  Not sure if this is for everything but I know that is how the flu shot worked.  When I had it done at the Dr.'s office our policy covered the flu shot but not the Dr. visit which is funny because usually I don't have to pay for a Dr. visit.  
I for one will get the shot at 60.  My dad had shingles and really suffered.  His entire back was covered and the worst part was along the spine.
Bart


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 3, 2010)

JudyS, thanks for sharing all your knowledge.  I have Meniere's and it is hypothesized that this same nasty virus could be related to these attacks as well.  Since I've had a couple minor cases of shingles, I take L-Lysine every day in an attempt to control it.  

Deb


----------



## Judy (Jul 3, 2010)

JudyS said:


> A quick question for people whose insurance covered the shingles vaccine -- are you over 60?


Yes, I am.  I can't find the Blue Cross shingles shot policy, so I don't know whether they would have paid had I been younger.


----------



## Art (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, we received  the shingles  vaccine last year; both Nancy  and I  are over 60.

For  us, our  insurance (independent Health) covered  it  with a $7 co-pay.   After a brief false start in which we  thought we would have to  go  to a local clinic to get the  short, our doctor's office told us that  one Friday a month they arrange for a local pharmacy to  provide the vaccine  on-site.  Other than  catching  the right Friday, we had no delays in getting  the  shot.

The biggest issue in the timing of our shots  seemed  to be that the vaccine comes in a powder  which must be  kept refrigerated  until it is dissolved and made into a solution for injection.  Further, that solution must be  kept refrigerated,  and even then has  only a 30 minute shelf  life.

JudyS can tell us whether this is true  or not.  If  it is, it would certainly help  run up the cost.

Art


----------



## dixie (Jul 3, 2010)

I am 57 and I went around and around with my insurance company, United Healthcare. They will not cover it until I am 60. I was trying to get the shot, since a friend (over 60) had a bad case of shingles.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm 62 and I have to get the shot from my Dr. I didn't ask if there was an age requirement and the rep didn't ask my age. She did have my birth date though.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 3, 2010)

I had shingles in 4th grade...so if it is stress related, what does that tell you about my childhood!!!


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 3, 2010)

Art, I too have Independent Health and asked and asked and the Dr, in Buffalo Medical Group, kept saying the vaccine was backordered. One day last year I had a call saying they were running a clinic. I did not have to pay even a co-pay.


----------



## Art (Jul 4, 2010)

KarenLK said:


> Art, I too have Independent Health and asked and asked and the Dr, in Buffalo Medical Group, kept saying the vaccine was backordered. One day last year I had a call saying they were running a clinic. I did not have to pay even a co-pay.



Co-pays are  a function  of the specific contract. I happen to  be on  one based on my pre-retirement  employment.

Art


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 4, 2010)

JudyS said:


> Acyclovir isn't exactly the same drug as Valtrex. (Valtrex is *val*acyclovir.) There is recent research saying that Valtrex is absorbed better and is more effective than acyclovir, so this is something to discuss with your doctor if the shingles ever comes back (which it hopefully won't!) Valtrex is *very* expensive for daily use, unfortunately.



I am taking the Acyclovir twice a day where the valtrex was just once a day,  I guess it is not as strong as the Valtrex.  Last year the Valtrex was covered by my drug plan and I only paid my co-pay for it but the total cost of the drug was being added to my medicare drug plan and was going to put me in that donut gap so that is why I switched to Acyclovir.  Now this year I found out that the drug plan will not cover Valtrex any more.  I am sure my doctor would not have prescribed it if he thought it would not do the job because at the time the Valtrex was covered.  So I did have a choice.  But now it looks like the insurance company is dictating our medical needs again.


----------



## bobby (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, get it. I got mine about 4 years ago and BC/BS Massachusetts paid for it. After two friends had serious cases, I decided I did not need shingles. Plus, if you develop some immune related disease later, you might not be eligible to get it anymore, like my husband.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 4, 2010)

My son got chickepox as an adult from someone he worked with that had shingles.  Both my wife and I got the injection and our insurance covered it.  My understanding is that it is not 100 percent effective as protection against shingles but in case you still get it , it will lessen the severity.  Shingles in some cases is extremely painful.  Getting the injection was a no brainer.


----------



## swift (Jul 4, 2010)

I am going to have to ask my doctor about this because Shingles is something I am worried about for myself. I had the Chicken Pox as a teen and then had Bells Palsy about 6 years ago. My understanding is that the Chicken Pox, Bells Palsy and Shingles are all part of the Herpes Virus.  So does having had Chicken Pox and Bells Palsy mean that I have an increased chance of having Shingles?

Now, as far as the chicken pox vaccine goes. My two older children had chicken pox when they were toddlers. My youngest son, now 12, has not had them yet. When he was born the shot just came out and my pediatrician at that time suggested that I wait to give him the shot because in his opinion they required boster shots about 20 years later and he did not feel that many 20 year olds would follow through with the boosters when as a young man they needed it most. Now that my son is 12 I am thinking it is time for him to get the vaccine.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 5, 2010)

I had shingles about 2 weeks ago.  It was almost the end of the school year and I had three classes of HS English to finish marking plus all of their final essays before going to Edmonton to mark for 7 days.  It was my first time and I am early 50's. My doctor said I could go to mark so up I went but they sent me home since I did not keep it a secret and people were worrried.  My daughter had shingles three times before she was ten.  She hasn't had it for about 6 years now.  When I hit 60 I will seriously consider getting the vaccine.

Joan


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 5, 2010)

*$65*

I received a prescription for Zostavax from my doctor and $65 was my out-of-pocket cost.

It is a very expensive shot but worth it to avoid the pain of shingles. 

Judy, thanks for your medical insights into this disease.


----------



## stuvan (Jul 5, 2010)

Art said:


> The biggest issue in the timing of our shots  seemed  to be that the vaccine comes in a powder  which must be  kept refrigerated  until it is dissolved and made into a solution for injection.  Further, that solution must be  kept refrigerated,  and even then has  only a 30 minute shelf  life.
> 
> Art



From Merck's website:

ZOSTAVAX SHOULD BE STORED FROZEN at an average temperature of –15°C (+5°F) or colder until it is reconstituted for injection. Any freezer, including frost-free, that has a separate sealed freezer door and reliably maintains an average temperature of –15°C or colder is acceptable for storing ZOSTAVAX.

The diluent should be stored separately at room temperature (20° to 25°C, 68° to 77°F), or in the refrigerator (2° to 8°C, 36° to 46°F).

THE VACCINE SHOULD BE ADMINISTERED IMMEDIATELY AFTER RECONSTITUTION, TO MINIMIZE LOSS OF POTENCY.

DISCARD RECONSTITUTED VACCINE IF IT IS NOT USED WITHIN 30 MINUTES.

DO NOT FREEZE RECONSTITUTED VACCINE.


This can be a problem for some places that administer vaccines, such as pharmacies, since many do NOT have freezers capable of maintaining +5 F or colder in the pharmacy area.

My wife and I are both over 60 and we have each had the vaccine; my wife got hers at a pharmacy, mine was administered at my clinic.  My insurance covered the vaccine as a drug (she did have a prescription from her physician) when administered at the pharmacy with the usual medication co-pay, but did not cover the administration by the pharmacist.  At the clinic both vaccine and administration were covered with no co-pay.  

I agree, shingles can be devastating and it can cause postherpetic neuralgia pain which can persist for years.  Not fun stuff.

Stu


----------



## cornwall (Jul 5, 2010)

*Shingle Shots*



Pat H said:


> Has anyone gotten the shingles shot? If so, did your insurance cover the cost? I've been thinking about getting the vaccine for awhile and my Dr. did recommend it. My 88 yr old mom just got shingles and she is miserable. I plan on making an appointment as soon as I get home next week to get the shot. Any pros/cons?



Both my husband and I got shingles shots about a year ago but neither Medicare or our supplementary insurance paid for them. Even so it is wise to get them especially if you have had chickenpox as a child. No ill effects from the shot.


----------



## cornwall (Jul 5, 2010)

*Shingle Shots*



Pat H said:


> Has anyone gotten the shingles shot? If so, did your insurance cover the cost? I've been thinking about getting the vaccine for awhile and my Dr. did recommend it. My 88 yr old mom just got shingles and she is miserable. I plan on making an appointment as soon as I get home next week to get the shot. Any pros/cons?



Both my husband and I got shingles shots about a year ago but neither Medicare or our supplementary insurance paid for them. Even so it is wise to get them especially if you have had chickenpox as a child. No ill effects from the shot.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 5, 2010)

stuvan said:


> THE VACCINE SHOULD BE ADMINISTERED IMMEDIATELY AFTER RECONSTITUTION, TO MINIMIZE LOSS OF POTENCY.
> 
> DISCARD RECONSTITUTED VACCINE IF IT IS NOT USED WITHIN 30 MINUTES.
> Stu



WOW! My pharmacist told me a few days ago that he's currently undergoing training to administer shingles vaccine and that they have to buy 10 doses at a time. In other words 10/60+ year-old codger and codgerettes need to be standing by with their naked arm (or whatever) out before they can start mixing the goo. No wonder it's so expensive!

Jim Ricks


----------



## stuvan (Jul 5, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> WOW! My pharmacist told me a few days ago that he's currently undergoing training to administer shingles vaccine and that they have to buy 10 doses at a time. In other words 10/60+ year-old codger and codgerettes need to be standing by with their naked arm (or whatever) out before they can start mixing the goo. No wonder it's so expensive!
> 
> Jim Ricks



They are single doses, but they do come in a 10 pack and a single pack (with 10 diluents!).  So no,  all 10 of us old folks do not need to form a line for immediate injection.  My guess is most immunizers will order the 10 +10 pack.  I believe it has been in short supply since May.  

No. 4963-00 ZOSTAVAX is supplied as follows: (1) a package of 1 single-dose vial of lyophilized vaccine, NDC 0006-4963-00 (package A); and (2) a separate package of 10 vials of diluent (package B).

No. 4963-41 ZOSTAVAX is supplied as follows: (1) a package of 10 single-dose vials of lyophilized vaccine, NDC 0006-4963-41 (package A); and (2) a separate package of 10 vials of diluent (package B).

Stu


----------



## stuvan (Jul 5, 2010)

cornwall said:


> Both my husband and I got shingles shots about a year ago but neither Medicare or our supplementary insurance paid for them. Even so it is wise to get them especially if you have had chickenpox as a child. No ill effects from the shot.



I agree, very wise to have the vaccine.  Most Medicare Part D (Rx drug) plans should cover the vaccine as a prescription drug at your pharmacy with the usual co-pays, doughnut hole, deductibles,  but you will need a prescription from your doctor.  The administration of the vaccine by a pharmacist may not be covered.  

When this vaccine was first available, the reimbursement was a mess, since it was classified as a prescription drug (think Lipitor, Prevacid, Plavix or, dare I say it, Viagra) and not a vaccine, which would normally be administered at a clinic.  I thought Medicare had rectified this, but perhaps not. 

But even if it were not covered, I would have just paid for it.  (Think Insurance)  Vaccines are expensive, we are just all accustomed to seasonal influenza at the local pharmacy or grocery store for cheap or H1N1 for free.  (Think government)

Stu


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 6, 2010)

My husband was asked by our HMO to participate in a study on the effectiveness of the shingles vaccine on people under 60. The study has ended and we just got a letter saying he received the vaccine and and not a placebo.  

So the wheels are turning slowly for those under 60 for their insurance to cover the vaccine, but it does sound like the change is coming.

Gayle


----------



## geekette (Jul 6, 2010)

sun starved Gayle said:


> My husband was asked by our HMO to participate in a study on the effectiveness of the shingles vaccine on people under 60. The study has ended and we just got a letter saying he received the vaccine and and not a placebo.
> 
> So the wheels are turning slowly for those under 60 for their insurance to cover the vaccine, but it does sound like the change is coming.
> 
> Gayle



Can I ask how old your husband is?  Please start a new thread if ever your husband gets shingles.  I hope no side effects.

Thank him for me for participating.  I would volunteer for that.


----------



## nazclk (Jul 7, 2010)

*Shingles*

Just getting over a patch myself.  I have gotten them once a year for about the last 20 years.  Sometimes I get lucky and skip a year.  What exactly does the shot do prevent them ?  I would gladly pay $200 not to have them. 
Seems like the older I get the more painful they become.  They always seem to pop out in the same place which is not conducive to my job.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 7, 2010)

geekette said:


> Can I ask how old your husband is?  Please start a new thread if ever your husband gets shingles.  I hope no side effects.
> 
> Thank him for me for participating.  I would volunteer for that.



I think he was 52 when the study started. They followed him for 18 months I believe, and the study is over now.  There were no side affects. I THINK that the vaccine is not approved by the Feds for persons younger than 60.  This study was to test the effectiveness of the vaccine on people 50-60.

The study was conducted through the Kaiser Center for Heath Research in Portland, Oregon.  I believe he made a total of four in-person visits, as well as several phone check ups.  At the end of each in-person visit, he was given a $25.00 gift card, which he was not expecting. Nice bonus.

Gayle


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 8, 2010)

nazclk said:


> Just getting over a patch myself.  I have gotten them once a year for about the last 20 years.  Sometimes I get lucky and skip a year.  What exactly does the shot do prevent them ?  I would gladly pay $200 not to have them.
> Seems like the older I get the more painful they become.  They always seem to pop out in the same place which is not conducive to my job.



This is the information from the Mayo Clinic site.
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/shingles/DS00098/DSECTION=prevention


----------



## JudyS (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who answered my question about whether they were over age 60. And, to everyone who thanked me for the information I posted, you are very welcome!



Hophop4 said:


> I am taking the Acyclovir twice a day where the valtrex was just once a day,  I guess it is not as strong as the Valtrex....


Valtrex is actually a "pro-drug" of acyclovir, meaning that the body converts Valtrex to acyclovir. Valtrex is stronger in the sense that Valtrex pills are better absorbed than acyclovir pills, and the effect of Valtrex also lasts longer, because it takes time to convert it to acyclovir.  (The longer effect time of Valtrex is why you didn't have to take it as often as you take acyclovir.) But if you haven't gotten shingles again, then the acyclovir may be strong enough for you.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 9, 2010)

swift said:


> I am going to have to ask my doctor about this because Shingles is something I am worried about for myself. I had the Chicken Pox as a teen and then had Bells Palsy about 6 years ago. My understanding is that the Chicken Pox, Bells Palsy and Shingles are all part of the Herpes Virus.  So does having had Chicken Pox and Bells Palsy mean that I have an increased chance of having Shingles?...


Bell's Palsy isn't well understood. It's believed that the most common cause of Bell's Palsy is Herpes Simplex 1 (the virus that causes cold sores), but that some cases are caused by Varicella-Zoster virus (the herpes virus that causes Chicken Pox and shingles.)  However, other infections can cause Bell's Palsy as well. (For anyone who doesn't know, Bell's Palsy  is a paralysis of the facial nerve, and is often very painful.) 

I don't think having had chicken pox tells you much about your risk of shingles, because before immunization was available, almost everyone in the US caught chicken pox.  (Especially since you were a teen when you caught it. People who had chicken pox at a *very* young age, like in infancy --or worse yet, in the womb-- *are* at increased risk for shingles, because infants and fetuses have immature immune systems and don't develop the normal level of immunity to Varicella-Zoster virus when they get chicken pox.) 

Having had Bell's Palsy _might_ mean you are at increased risk of shingles. If I were you, I'd get the vaccine, even if I had to pay the $200.

Oh, an earlier poster asked me if the refrigeration requirements for the vaccine were why it costs so much. I don't know if that's a factor, but mostly I think the expense is because of the high number of viral particles contained in the vaccine. The viral particles are expensive to grow. There are actually a number of vaccines that cost $200 or more.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 9, 2010)

nazclk said:


> Just getting over a patch myself.  I have gotten them once a year for about the last 20 years.  Sometimes I get lucky and skip a year.  What exactly does the shot do prevent them ?  I would gladly pay $200 not to have them.
> Seems like the older I get the more painful they become.  They always seem to pop out in the same place which is not conducive to my job.


The idea behind the shot is to stimulate the immune system  by exposing it to large quantities of a weakened variety of the virus. 

Once a person has contracted Varicella-Zoster virus, the virus lodges in the nerves, where the immune system can't destroy it. (Nerve cells are very delicate, and having the immune system go into the nerve cells to kill the virus would damage the nerves. In fact, one theory says that multiple sclerosis occurs when the immune system tries too hard to destroy Varicella-Zoster virus in the spinal cord, and damages the spinal nerves in the process.) 

So, once you have Varicella-Zoster virus, you have it forever. However, in most people, the immune system manages to keep the virus from replicating, even though it can't kill the virus. But as years and then decades pass since the last time a person was exposed to an outside source of Varicella-Zoster virus, then the immune system becomes less vigilant and doesn't try as hard to keep the virus in check. This is one factor that leads to getting shingles.

The idea behind the vaccine is that by exposing the immune system to large number of virus particles, it will start being more vigilant and prevent the virus in the nerves from replicating. The virus in the vaccine is a weakened strain, so it itself shouldn't make anyone sick (unless their immune system isn't working properly.)

However, getting shingles so many times suggests that your immune system isn't capable of keeping the virus under control. Theoretically, one bout of shingles should boost your immunity as least as much as the vaccine does. So, it's not clear whether the vaccine would help you or not, although there's no real reason to think it would make things worse -- if you've  already had shingles, then you're already infected with the strong, "wild" version of the virus.

Another approach would be to chronically take an anti-herpes drug, such as Valtrex or aclyclovir.

There are also home remedies that are used by people with a susceptibility to Herpes Simplex 1 (cold sores) or Herpes Simplex 2 (genital herpes.) Generally, things that work against Herpes Simplex 1 & 2 also help (at least a little) against Varicella-Zoster. So, you could try these home remedies as a way to prevent shingles. The best researched home remedies are the amino acid lysine, and zinc (although taking too much zinc can cause nausea and other problems.) There is also some research that says plants in the mint family (including basil, the main ingredient in pesto) may have anti-herpes properties. 

You may want to try to find a herpes expert, though, to see if they think your symptoms were really shingles. Bad cases of Herpes Simplex 1 or 2 can resemble shingles, and Herpes Simplex 1 & 2 are much more likely than shingles to cause sores in one person multiple times. Almost everyone has Herpes Simplex 1 (cold sore virus) in their nerves, and some people seem to get outbreaks of it a lot.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 10, 2010)

I plan to get the shot after reading this post about it. I never knew there was a shot for shingles. My Mother-in-law is just getting over them and it has been very painful for her. She is 85 years young. My insurance will cover the shot. DH would have to pay $80 for the shot under his Medicare Advantage Plan. We spoke with his oncologist on Thursday during his checkup and he can not have the shot. His immune system is compromised since he has Lymphoma cancer and the shot is not recommended for people with compromised immune systems or people who have gone thru Chemo and Radiation treatments. His Doctor says that anyone considering getting the shot needs to ask their Doctor first so he can determine if its OK for them to get it. 

Suzanne


----------



## Karen G (Jul 10, 2010)

I really want to get the vaccination. My insurance company told me they would cover the cost if I get it from a PPO as we have satisfied our deductible for the year. But, if I get it from a pharmacy they won't cover it because it is treated as an "outside of network" provider and the deductible for that is more than the cost of the shot.

My primary care doctor, who is a PPO, doesn't give the shots. Bummer! I've got to do lots more calling around to see if I can find a doctor to give it.  I'm thinking maybe my doctor could give me a prescription for the shot and then see if insurance would pay the pharmacy that way.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 12, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I really want to get the vaccination. My insurance company told me they would cover the cost if I get it from a PPO as we have satisfied our deductible for the year. But, if I get it from a pharmacy they won't cover it because it is treated as an "outside of network" provider and the deductible for that is more than the cost of the shot.
> 
> My primary care doctor, who is a PPO, doesn't give the shots. Bummer! I've got to do lots more calling around to see if I can find a doctor to give it.  I'm thinking maybe my doctor could give me a prescription for the shot and then see if insurance would pay the pharmacy that way.



I now have the same problem. I called my Dr. for an appt but they will only give me a prescription to get the shot at the pharmacy. In that case, it's not covered. Do you have Aetna, by chance? I am also going to call around and if I find out anything, I will post here.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 12, 2010)

Pat H said:


> Do you have Aetna, by chance? I am also going to call around and if I find out anything, I will post here.



I have Blue Cross/Blue Shield. Please post anything you find out. Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2011)

*finally got the shingles vaccination*

I finally got the vaccination. In January I got a different insurance plan because I now have Medicare along with a supplemental plan, a separate dental plan, and a separate prescription drug plan.  The vaccination was covered under the prescription drug plan with an $89 co-pay. 

Thanks to a tip from Fern, I contacted a nearby Walgreens that gives the shingles vaccination and had them check my new insurance coverage. I get my prescriptions filled at Walgreens so they had the info in their computer. Not all Walgreens store give the vaccination but you can go on their website and find out which ones do. Other pharmacies give it, too.

After getting my vaccination, my husband decided he would like to get one, too.  He's covered under the same insurance plan I was on last year (that wouldn't pay for the shot then). He called Walgreens and had them check his coverage, and much to our surprise, it was covered with NO deductible!  I don't know if I just got some bad information last year or if they have changed their policy, but we're both happy we've gotten the shots.

At any rate, if you are interested in getting the shot, check under your prescription drug coverage. The retail price was $211, so getting it for $89 was fine--getting it for no co-pay was even better!


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 6, 2011)

Pat,
See if your insurance covers visits to the "Quick Care" or "Convenience Care" Clinics (that's what my insurance calls them) at Walgreens.  If it does, then you can go to one of those clinics to get your shingles shot (bring a book), although you should check their website (Walgreens) to make sure that clinic gives the shot.  If they do, you will only have to pay what you would pay at your doctor's office as a vaccination copay.  In my case it was $0.00.

Fern



Pat H said:


> I now have the same problem. I called my Dr. for an appt but they will only give me a prescription to get the shot at the pharmacy. In that case, it's not covered. Do you have Aetna, by chance? I am also going to call around and if I find out anything, I will post here.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> Pat,
> See if your insurance covers visits to the "Quick Care" or "Convenience Care" Clinics (that's what my insurance calls them) at Walgreens.


In my case, it was just a regular Walgreen's, not one with the Quick Care & a nurse. The pharmacist herself gave me the shot right at the window where you drop off prescriptions, and there was no waiting as I was the only customer there at the time. 

It seemed like approaching it through the prescription drug coverage part of the insurance was the key. I didn't have to involve my doctor or get a prescription at all.  Walgreens handled all the calls with the insurance co. to get the okay. Same scenario with my husband.

At the Walgreens website where you can search for locations, there's an option of searching for stores that give the shingles shot.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 6, 2011)

My particular response above was to Pat H. and anybody else who is required to get the shingles shot under their medical coverage, not prescription coverage, but had a doctor who could not or would not provide the shot.  In that case the insurance won't cover a pharmacist giving the shot.  That's only good if the shot is covered under prescription coverage.  Many insurance plans other than Medicare consider the shingles shot to be a vaccination (which, of course it is) and thus only covered by medical coverage.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 6, 2011)

Karen,
Next time you go see Dr. V., make sure you tell her you got the shot so she can add it to your chart.

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> My particular response above was to Pat H. and anybody else who is required to get the shingles shot under their medical coverage, not prescription coverage, but had a doctor who could not or would not provide the shot.  In that case the insurance won't cover a pharmacist giving the shot.



My point was to start with the prescription drug coverage because Blue Cross/Blue Shield told me in July that it would not be covered under the medical coverage part that I had at that time.  I was on my husband's policy then.  However, they did cover my husband 100% this month on the same policy under the prescription drug part of the coverage.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone else heard that you need a booster after 5 years?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2011)

riverdees05 said:


> Has anyone else heard that you need a booster after 5 years?


 I had not heard that. According to this info I just found, the shingles shot itself is considered a booster shot to the chickenpox vaccine.

"Some health experts estimate that up to 1,000,000 Americans develop the disease annually. The FDA approved the first vaccine against the disease, Zostavax, in 2006. The vaccine is a booster shot of the chickenpox vaccine given to children, and is approved for use in patients over the age of 60 who have had chickenpox. It is effective in both reducing shingles symptoms and the incidence of postherpetic neuralgia."


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 6, 2011)

I just saw in our Federal Blue Cross health plan that the shingles shot is free to planholders at a participating  pharmacy.  I need to check this out more.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 6, 2011)

Karen G said:


> In my case, it was just a regular Walgreen's, not one with the Quick Care & a nurse. The pharmacist herself gave me the shot right at the window where you drop off prescriptions, and there was no waiting as I was the only customer there at the time.
> 
> It seemed like approaching it through the prescription drug coverage part of the insurance was the key. I didn't have to involve my doctor or get a prescription at all.  Walgreens handled all the calls with the insurance co. to get the okay. Same scenario with my husband.
> 
> At the Walgreens website where you can search for locations, there's an option of searching for stores that give the shingles shot.



Thanks, Fern, I will check that out.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 19, 2011)

I finally got around to checking out if the shot was covered as a prescription. Made an online appointment at Walgreen's and it was so easy. Shot cost me $47 under my prescription plan. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 19, 2011)

At what age should a person get the shingles shot?

elaine


----------



## Pat H (Sep 19, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> At what age should a person get the shingles shot?
> 
> elaine



You need to be at least 60 for most plans to pay.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am 56, and my doc said I needed to get the vaccine.  I wasn't charged extra because I pay when I arrive.  So the vaccine was just part of the office visit.  We have Kaiser.  

I had a bout with shingles a few years ago, maybe 5 or 6?  Rick was surprised when the doctor saw it on my chart and commented about how I had it once and could get it again.  

Anyway, it's funny that Rick doesn't remember my shingles episode, because even my stepdad remembers.  It was minor, but still, I got shingles!  It hurts deed inside your tissue, and then there is a rash that kind of trails along the skin.  Mine was on my shoulder, going down toward my spine.


----------



## Larry (Sep 19, 2011)

Pat H said:


> Has anyone gotten the shingles shot? If so, did your insurance cover the cost? I've been thinking about getting the vaccine for awhile and my Dr. did recommend it. My 88 yr old mom just got shingles and she is miserable. I plan on making an appointment as soon as I get home next week to get the shot. Any pros/cons?



I got the shot last year and my insurance Blue Cross/ Blue Shield PPO covered it in Full. I also had no reaction.


----------



## JudyH (Sep 19, 2011)

Fed  Blue Cross does cover it and its no charge to you.


----------



## Lee B (Sep 24, 2011)

My Kaiser dr. said that they would pay for it, but he let me know that some people have a reaction, it doesn't immunize everyone, and if I get shingles, they have a drug to treat it.  That made me decide to forego the shot.

Now, though, I'm thinking of getting it because I don't want chronic fatigue (yet knowing that it's not now certain to be the same virus) and I'd like to avoid shingles entirely rather than attack it after it flares.

I'm glad to have found this thread.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 24, 2011)

Is there any family histories that come into play here?  My mother has generally been pretty healthy most of her life.  However she had reoccuring shingles nearly annually for the last 15 years.  She also has Herpes 1 (cold sore).

I too have had chickpox, and get cold sores all the time, since at least when I was 4 or 5.  

(My mom now also is in the late stages of alzheimers.  Not exactly sure it it runs in families as well, I certainly hope that is not somehow hereditary as that is currently one of my medical concerns.)


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 29, 2011)

Judy S - thank you for your insight - and obviously you have the expertise to be providing correct information!  I never had chicken pox as a child and was waiting with bated breath once the vaccine for chicken pox was announced as a reality since I knew that it could be quite nasty to get CP as an adult.  

I was in my 40s when I received the CP vaccine, and at the time I asked if this meant that I now had the potential to get shingles which I knew I could NOT get previously having never had CP.  They even tested my blood for "titers" (sp) to be sure that I had not had CP without knowing it before they would give me the vaccine!  

Long story short, this question stumped everyone - they even called the provincial health officer whose answer was, "uhm, probably not but I don't know for sure".  The vaccine was so new that nobody seemed to have considered this potential yet.

More than 10 years have gone by now, and if you don't mind me asking for YOUR opinion, it sounds like I quite likely DON'T run the risk of shingles and the shingles vaccine is not really required?  I'd pay $200 in a heartbeat to avoid the possibility of getting a case of that nasty beast!  Thanks much!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 29, 2011)

We have been trying for years to get authorization from insurance. One person would say they would cover it, then someone else would say we should pay (over $300) upfront and they would reimburse. My experience with my former employer's insurance was that they would just apply it to deductible. This would be OK, then we couldn't get it administered. Something about the vaccine coming in packs of 3 doses and having to be thawed or reconstituted and injected within a half hour. We gave up.

Anyway, this week I called the State Health Dep't and have an appointment next Wednesday to get it. $162 out of pocket. No insurance help. So be it. I know that anyone who has had shingles would happily pay $500 to not have it. I'm 64. DW will be 65 and Medicare eligible next month. She will get the vaccine then and her supplemental will cover it. I just don't want to wait a year until I'm Medicare eligible.

Jim Ricks


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 29, 2011)

How ironic.  I've skipped this thread in the past, but today my older brother just wrote to the family suggesting we get a shingles vaccine as he just had a bout with it!

He recently took early retirement, then set up a contracting business and was out on his first job, so it sure sounds like stress triggers it.  Started off as an itching/stinging in his shoulder area, then 2 days later half of his torso was itching & stinging and he started to develop blisters. Funny thing is, he had a shingles vaccination just one year ago. (All of the siblings in my family have had chicken pox.)

JMO, I'm very skeptical about some of the vaccines out there.  I resisted getting a flu shot for years and finally got one two years ago.  That year, I had 3 nasty bugs, after having 5 previous years with absolutely no cold or flu. I'm really on the fence with this shingles vaccine and am not 60 yet, so will probably wait.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not positive of this, but I believe that the shingles shot is a "live vaccine" shot.  The reason I say this is that while Jerry was alive, and had leukemia, I was advised not to have the shot (there was a list of "no-no" things).

Fern


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 29, 2011)

Fern,
Was this because they thought you could spread it to Jerry?  I thought Shingles wasn't contagious, but I'm not sure where I got that idea.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes.

Fern



muranojo said:


> Fern,
> Was this because they thought you could spread it to Jerry?  I thought Shingles wasn't contagious, but I'm not sure where I got that idea.


----------

